# hi i lookig for maine coon boy thx



## izabela (Apr 9, 2009)

hi eveone i looing for lovely boy maine coon please contact me if someone cant lookafter enemore thx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try pedigree rescues here
Cat Rescue and Rehoming of Pedigree Breeds, UK


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

You could try: 
*North West Pedigree Rescue
Margaret Walkden, Wirral, Cheshire. Tel. 0151-339 2922*

I understand she has just taken in a pair of 5 year olds - but I think they must go together.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

contct the maine coon cat club rescue, they have a few in at the moment (but e aware that there are over 100 people on the list)

Home Page

also, there are may good breeders up north, have you looked at them?


----------

